# Our new satins



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

We picked these beauties up at the west country show thanks to Daisy and Sarahc and I want to show them off  Hoping these will help start off our satin project here in a couple of months

Heres Bella. Cream satin is definitely my favourite mouse variety :love1 








With one of her new friends









Heres her sister Ivy








:lol: 









And here are our scrummy brokens. Theyre so docile and will sit on our hands for ages
This is Gerri (shes satin but it only shows with flash)








And little Dominic


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Those brokens are rather yummy, did you breed them yourself or get them in?


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Theyre from Sarahc...Oh, if only wed bred them ourselves! :lol: Well pair those 2 when theyre older though and take the best from their litter to start up our own better marked brokens  Very excited. Thanks!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

they look lovely! Especially the brokens.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

can't tell you how gutted I was (and am now seeing them) at not getting the 2 satin does from Daisy


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that! There are plenty of satins out there though...Well be breeding once theyre old enough too


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Peteyandthegang said:


> Well be breeding once theyre old enough too


I will be keeping my eyes peeled!!

Thankfully I found some satins but they're pet-bred and (at the moment) very VERY tiny

Look forward to your litters though especially the creams they're definiately my favourite too


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

PM'd you


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww that second pic is fab..!


----------

